# The Law of Attraction...



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

This is really a post about the law of attraction within subjective reality, not objective reality. I came across this website about it and I found it interesting. It's a pretty long article and I had to read it more than once so if you read it and it makes your headspin, then you aren't alone cause it did that for me too. Regardless, read it anyways if you have nothing else to do. It could change your life. It certainly won't make it worse.
The link is http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2006/0 ... attraction
I know that sometimes even I'm too lazy to click on links, so I copied and pasted the article below.

_The Law of Attraction simply says that you attract into your life whatever you think about. Your dominant thoughts will find a way to manifest. But the Law of Attraction gives rise to some tough questions that don't seem to have good answers. I would say, however, that these problems aren't caused by the Law of Attraction itself but rather by the Law of Attraction as applied to objective reality.

Here are some of those problematic questions (all are generalizations of ones I received via email):

*What happens when people put out conflicting intentions, like two people intending to get the same promotion when only one position is available? 
Do children, babies, and/or animals put out intentions? 
If a child is abused, does that mean the child intended it in some way? If I intend for my relationship to improve, but my spouse doesn't seem to care, what will happen? *
These questions seem to weaken the plausibility of the Law of Attraction. Sometimes people answer them by going pretty far out. For example, it's been said by LoAers that a young child experiences abuse because s/he intended it or earned it during a past life. Well, sure&#8230; we can explain just about anything if we bring past lives into the equation, but IMO that's a cop-out. On the other hand, objective reality without the Law of Attraction doesn't provide satisfactory answers either - supposedly some kids are just born unlucky. That's a cop-out too.

I've never been satisfied by others' answers to these questions, and they're pretty important questions if the Law of Attraction is to be believed. Some books hint at the solution but never really nail it. That nail, however, can be found in the concept of subjective reality.

Subjective reality is a belief system in which (1) there is only one consciousness, (2) you are that singular consciousness, and (3) everything and everyone in your reality is a projection of your thoughts.

You may not see it yet, but subjective reality neatly answers all these tricky Law of Attraction questions. Let me 'splain&#8230;.

In subjective reality there's only one consciousness, and it's yours. Consequently, there's only one source of intentions in your universe - YOU. While you may observe lots of walking, talking bodies in your reality, they all exist inside your consciousness. You know this is how your dreams work, but you haven't yet realized your waking reality is just another type of dream. It only seems solid because you believe (intend) it is.

Since none of the other characters you encounter are conscious in a way that's separate from you, nobody else can have intentions. The only intentions are yours. You're the only thinker in this universe.

It's important to correctly define the YOU in subjective reality. YOU are not your physical body. This is not the egoic you at all. I'm not suggesting you're a conscious body walking around in a world full of unconscious automatons. That would be a total misunderstanding of subjective reality. The correct viewpoint is that you're the single consciousness in which this entire reality takes place.

Imagine you're having a dream. In that dream what exactly are YOU? Are YOU the physical dream character you identify with? No, of course not - that's just your dream avatar. YOU are the dreamer. The entire dream occurs within your consciousness. All dream characters are projections of your dream thoughts, including your avatar. In fact, if you learn lucid dreaming, you can even switch avatars in your dream by possessing another character. In a lucid dream, you can do anything you believe you can.

Physical reality works the same way. This is a denser universe than what you experience in your sleeping dreams, so changes occur a bit more gradually here. But this reality still conforms to your thoughts just like a sleeping dream. YOU are the dreamer in which all of this is taking place.

The idea that other people have intentions is an illusion because other people are just projections. Of course, if you strongly believe other people have intentions, then that's the dream you'll create for yourself. But ultimately it's still an illusion.

Here's how subjective reality answers these challenging Law of Attraction questions:

*What happens when people put out conflicting intentions, like two people intending to get the same promotion when only one position is available?*

Since you're the only intender, this is entirely an internal conflict - within YOU. You're holding the thought (the intention) for both people to want the same position. But you're also thinking (intending) that only one can get it. So you're intending competition. This whole situation is your creation. You believe in competition, so that's what you manifest. Maybe you have some beliefs (thoughts and intentions) about who will get the promotion, in which case your expectations will manifest. But you may have a higher order belief that life is random, unfair, uncertain, etc., so in that case you may manifest a surprise because that's what you're intending.

Being the only intender in your reality places a huge responsibility on your shoulders. You can give up control of your reality by thinking (intending) randomness and uncertainty, but you can never give up responsibility. You're the sole creator in this universe. If you think about war, poverty, disease, etc., that's exactly what you'll manifest. If you think about peace, love, and joy, you'll manifest that too. Your reality is exactly what you think it is. Whenever you think about anything, you summon its manifestation.

*Do children, babies, and/or animals put out intentions?*

No. Your own body doesn't even put out intentions - only your consciousness does. You're the only one who has intentions, so what takes precedence is what YOU intend for the children, babies, and animals in your reality. Every thought is an intention, so however you think about the other beings in your reality is what you'll eventually manifest for them. Keep in mind that beliefs are hierarchical, so if you have a high order belief that reality is random and unpredictable and out of your control, then that intention will trump other intentions of which you're less certain. It's your entire collection of thoughts that dictates how your reality manifests.

*If a child is abused, does that mean the child intended it in some way?*

No. It means YOU intended it. You intend child abuse to manifest simply by thinking about it. The more you think about child abuse (or any other subject), the more you'll see it expand in your reality. Whatever you think about expands, and not just in the narrow space of your avatar but in all of physical reality.

*If I intend for my relationship to improve, but my spouse doesn't seem to care, what will happen?*

This is another example of intending conflict. You're projecting one intention for your avatar and one for your spouse, so the actual unified intention is that of conflict. Hence the result you experience, subject to the influence of your higher order beliefs, will be to experience conflict with your spouse. If your thoughts are conflicted, your reality is conflicted.

This is why assuming responsibility for your thoughts is so important. If you want to see peace in the world, then intend peace for EVERYTHING in your reality. If you want to see abundance in the world, then intend it for EVERYONE. If you want to enjoy loving relationships, then intend loving relationships for ALL. If you intend these only for your own avatar but not for others, then you're intending conflict, division, and separation; consequently, that's what you'll experience.

If you stop thinking about something entirely, does that mean it disappears? Yes, technically it does. But in practice it's next to impossible to uncreate what you've already manifested. You'll continue creating the same problems just by noticing them. But when you assume 100% responsibility for everything you're experiencing in your reality right now - absolutely everything - then you assume the power to alter your reality by rechanneling your thoughts.

This entire reality is your creation. Feel good about that. Feel grateful for the richness of your world. And then begin creating the reality you truly want by making decisions and holding intentions. Think about what you desire, and withdraw your thoughts from what you don't want. The most natural, easiest way to do this is to pay attention to your emotions. Thinking about your desires feels good, and thinking about what you don't want makes you feel bad. When you notice yourself feeling bad, you've caught yourself thinking about something you don't want. Turn your focus back towards what you do want, and your emotional state will improve rapidly. As you do this repeatedly, you'll begin to see your physical reality shift too, first in subtle ways and then in bigger leaps.

I too am just a manifestation of your consciousness. I play the role you expect me to play. If you expect me to be a helpful guide, I will be. If you expect me to be profound and insightful, I will be. If you expect me to be confused or deluded, I will be. But of course there's no distinct ME that is separate from YOU. I'm just one of your many creations. I am what you intend me to be. But deep down you already knew that, didn't you?_


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Sounds like that book "The Secret" that was all the hoopla last year.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

One of the great laws of the universe. It's very interesting and can serve as a big help in many SA cases.


----------



## R4ph4el (Sep 20, 2005)

The problem is that you can't think good all the time, and in my case, I think more bad then good...and that's not an easy thing to alter


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Interesting read... I am a bit believer in the Law of Attraction and it has helped me many times. This is coming from someone who was once an expert negative thinker.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

I want to be able to fly like a bird, but everytime i've tried to jump of a cliff and flap my arms it has just ended in a lot of broken bones.

I guess this "dilemma" where my intentions crash with this inconvenient "objective reality" thing can be solved by introducing a brilliant subjective reality all of my own.


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

ImAboutToEXPLODE said:


> I want to be able to fly like a bird, but everytime i've tried to jump of a cliff and flap my arms it has just ended in a lot of broken bones.
> 
> I guess this "dilemma" where my intentions crash with this inconvenient "objective reality" thing can be solved by introducing a brilliant subjective reality all of my own.


For you to be able to fly like a bird, you'd first have to believe it were possible. But you don't and won't. No one would ever be able to convince themselves that the Law of Gravity doesn't exist. It isn't enough to just "think" something is possible, you need to "know" it's possible.
:b


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> The Law of Attraction simply says that you attract into your life whatever you think about.


And it's a load of rubbish.

If you totally let your mind focus on a goal, and you continously work towards that goal, it is just logical that there is a bigger chance you will achieve that goal.

This "law of attraction" stuff just tries to bring in some sort of law of nature where you will actually always get what you want if you really want it, and if you don't get it you didn't really want it somehow.

I don't even see why people feel the need to believe in this stuff? Is it to eradicate that 
uncertainty that you can actually fail at something no matter how hard you want it?



> subjective reality neatly answers all these tricky Law of Attraction questions


Subjective "reality" neatly answers everything.In subjective reality i am actually a stinking rich 20 year old internet entrepreneur with a ferrari in my garage and a jacuzzi full of girfriends, and up is down, and 2+2 = 7...


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

If you think it's a load of crap, that is fine. You're allowed to feel that way. It's your opinon and you're certainly entitled to it. That doesn't make your opinion right. And it doesn't make your opinion wrong.
If there is something you want in life, and you constantly think about why you'll never have it, then there is an extremely good chance that you won't. And you'll be upset about that.
On the other hand, if there is something you want in life, and you constantly think about having it(or better yet, think you already have it) then, like you said, there's a great chance that you will someday have what you wanted.
The whole purpose of this "law of attraction" is to identify something that you desire, make it absolutely clear in your mind, and then actually believe it is possible. And once you really believe it's possible, you'll start living your life like what you want is on it's way to you, and you'll have positive feelings.
Of course, this will never work for you because you're convinced it doesn't work.


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

> make it absolutely clear in your mind, and then actually believe it is possible. And once you really believe it's possible, you'll start living your life like what you want is on it's way to you, and you'll have positive feelings.


That's all great.



> Of course, this will never work for you because you're convinced it doesn't work.


Maybe you misunderstand me.We're dealing with two different things here.

1. If i really want something and really work hard for something then there is a *really big possibility* that i will get it.

2. If i really want something and really work hard for something then *i will definately because it is a law of reality* get it.

Do you actually believe that there is some law of the universe that say that you will actually get what you want, simply because you really want it?

What if you really want to be a professional bodybuilder, and you work really hard for it and really want it like nothing else in the world, and you get in a car accident which leaves you completely paralyzed and having to stay in bed for the rest of your life?

-----

He uses "subjective reality" to explain away contradictions in the theory, i haven't read anything else than what is in this post, but what he really needs to prove is that there is any "subjective reality" at all.



> What happens when people put out conflicting intentions, like two people intending to get the same promotion when only one position is available?
> 
> Since you're the only intender, this is entirely an internal conflict - within YOU. You're holding the thought (the intention) for both people to want the same position. But you're also thinking (intending) that only one can get it. So you're intending competition. This whole situation is your creation


So if me and you are competing for the same position, I want the same position simply because YOU are "intending" that to happen?! You have created the entire situation in your mind? Come on...



> If a child is abused, does that mean the child intended it in some way?
> 
> No. It means YOU intended it. You intend child abuse to manifest simply by thinking about it. The more you think about child abuse (or any other subject), the more you'll see it expand in your reality. Whatever you think about expands, and not just in the narrow space of your avatar but in all of physical reality.


If YOU think about child abuse, YOU intend for child abuse to happen, and child abuse will then manifest itself in physical reality. :eyes


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

I just thought it was interesting, didn't say I believe it or don't believe it. I posted it to get people thinking, and hopefully convince a few people that they are in control of their lives and aren't destined to always be unhappy.
If you're unhappy, and all you think about is how unhappy you are, you're going to keep being unhappy. How you perceive your reality inside your mind is almost always an exact match to how your reality is for real.
A quote I really like is "Whether you think you can or you think you can't, you're right." 
Basically, the first step to getting something you want is to truly believe in your mind that it is possible.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is very interesting and I do believe our thoughts affect our reality, for sure.

I learned something interesting the other day when these paranormal investigators were telling us that a child was being tauned by something in her room at night. And this "being" pounced on the little girl's dad's chest when he went in the room after hearing her screaming one night. He said he was all black with red eyes and said "Leave me alone."

They didn't find much when they were there except for high EMF's and didn't think much of it. But that night, the one guy had a dream where a lady told him "You know who that was? It was _________" and he immediately woke up from his dream and looked up the name. Here, apparently, it was the name of a demon. He would not tell us the name, ,he said that saying the name provokes them and opens you up for them to come to you. I thought that was very interesting. j Anywho they said they had the proper ppl then take care of this thing.... so I'm assuming the had it excorcised out.

Also, you transfer energy all the time. Even to inanimate objects. I believe thoughts and energy do manifest themselves around you in different ways.

Interesting article. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hichews (Sep 13, 2008)

Okay, just think. If I were the only conscious person in the entire universe, then that means that you all are the result of my thoughts. Hmm. So you guys are fake?

And if YOU were to believe that then I would be the result of your thoughts. Therefore I am fake.

That's interesting.


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

I suppose the naysayers are more into the objective world. You guys are totally missing the point.


----------



## JaiUnSoucis (Oct 22, 2008)

you guys seriously can't tell me you believe in this... i mean sure it may help some people to not think so negatively about themselves and in turn change their lives around a little bit... but there is so many things wrong with this.. if my conciousness is projecting everything around me than how the hell did all this information get in my conciousness in the first place? how the hell do i learn things that i already know... it is completely irrational... according to this life is a big fat dream right?

i can completely understand if the purpose for this belief system is to get a goal in mind and absolutely dedicate yourself to this goal so that it is easier to achieve. but to base your reality on this is riduculous... one would have to be pretty dense to believe in this sort of thing... :-/ sorry if i offended anyone but this is my opinion... you guys need to get real...


----------

